# Gonna order new 3500 Chevy anything special needed?



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Getting ready to start pricing a new plow truck pretty much have it narrowed down but looking for some input. Current plow trucks are a '06 F-350 6.0 DRW and '04 3500 DRW Dmax (LB7), both regular cab. Probably going to retire the Ford, it's starting to get some 6.0 common issues and move the plow from it to the new truck.

Looking at ordering a 2022 Chevy 3500 regular cab SRW. Is the duramax worth an extra 10k? Also, anyone running the Alaskan package? It's not that much of a price increase. Anything else special to add to it? Our big thing is we plow a few places with pretty steep, long hills and the exhaust brake on the F-350 does come in handy for some icy situations but still I go back to 10k extra.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

gcbailey said:


> Looking at ordering a 2022 Chevy 3500 regular cab SRW. Is the duramax worth an extra 10k?


How much weight are you pulling on a day to day basis.



gcbailey said:


> Our big thing is we plow a few places with pretty steep, long hills and the exhaust brake on the F-350 does come in handy for some icy situations but still I go back to 10k extra.


@Hydromaster


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Saw that, 
High speed plowing? 
usually the pile of snow in front of my plow slows me down quite a bit.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So in 2015 i think GM starting using "grade braking" in the gas trucks at least the 2500 and 3500. 

If you are in tow haul mode and you start being pushed by your trailer or if you are decelerating down any grade, it will hold the gear and use the motor to brake. No sure if that will substitute for the exhaust brake for you, but it works pretty good from my experience


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Make sure it has a cigarette lighter to charge your phone when the truck is not running...


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> How much weight are you pulling on a day to day basis.
> 
> @Hydromaster


It won't be a daily use truck... We run a NPR on the mowing side of the business and the current chevy has a dump body and the Ford a flatbed.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

My biggest thing in regards to plowing is the elevation we have on a couple sites... 200'-500' of elevation change over 1/4 to 3/4+ long entrances. When it's icy the exhaust brake defiantly helps but I've never had any experience with the gas version, although it's not a true exhaust brake.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I would look into that exhaust break most of them do not work under 2000 RPMs and unless the transmission is locked up it has no effect on slowing you down
Most transmissions don’t lock up until third.

Studded tires would do a better job of slowing you down.

And in really slick conditions the last thing I have on is my exhaust brake or the cruise control


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I run my exhaust brake year round. 

Hard to justify it if it isn't going to be used every day. But IMO yes. Then again, I haven't bought a new truck since 2016 and it is a gasser and I hate it with a passion.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

From what I’ve seen it’s kind of difficult to get the Dodge Cummins without an exhaust brake.

And Michigan has what for steep grades.
Flatlanders…

I run mine year around two but then again I said I don’t use it in slippery conditions.

anyway ya slice it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> I would look into that exhaust break most of them do not work under 2000 RPMs and unless the transmission is locked up it has no effect on slowing you down
> Most transmissions don't lock up until third.
> 
> Studded tires would do a better job of slowing you down.
> ...


Really 2k? Who the hell runs a diesel over 2k? This GM one leaves alot to be desired TBH... But I'm used to a 99 Powerstroke with aftermarket exhaust that had one... You definitely heard it and felt that one...

I'll let the exhaust brake aficionado elaborate...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I'll let the exhaust brake aficionado elaborate...


Who?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Really 2k? Who the hell runs a diesel over 2k? This GM one leaves alot to be desired TBH... But I'm used to a 99 Powerstroke with aftermarket exhaust that had one... You definitely heard it and felt that one...
> 
> I'll let the exhaust brake aficionado elaborate...


You got me it's right around 1100rpm
That it disengages because your torque converter also disengages from lock up.

But yeah if I come down a mountain pass I'll come down at 2000 RPM riding the EB
heck I do a little over 2K at 85 -90miles an hour Woth3:73's
Actually the exhaust brake is more effective in a moderate to high rpm as I can generate up to 150 horse as a breaking effect.

I regluarly ran Alice charmers,cat, Detroit's, Cummins all up against the governor at 2,990rpm ,3,000rpm for as long as there was fuel in the tank. All night every night.

Even an aftermarket load leash or a pack brake doesn't work if your transmission isn't locked up.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Posted over at LS as well...

I have a 2020 chevy with the 6.6 gasser, it has 40k on it and no issues whatsoever. Pulls a 14k trailer on flat illinois land with no issues. Has all the power I need and then some.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Posted over at LS as well...
> 
> I have a 2020 chevy with the 6.6 gasser, it has 40k on it and no issues whatsoever. Pulls a 14k trailer on flat illinois land with no issues. Has all the power I need and then some.


That's nice...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's nice...


I know


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have the 2020 3500 diesel, no complaints. Def fluid is a pain in the butt but at least the fill nozzle isn't under the hood anymore.
All the power I need and could use half the toys it came with and still be happy with it.
Looks so good my ford friend ha to copy my look with his f600


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You have a friend?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

We dont talk cause hes a ford guy. Best friend I ever had...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

It's gonna be what's best for you.

Here we've gone away from gassers, everything ordered comes Duramax. It would take quite a bit to convince us to go back to gas. Trucks are on 8-10 year replacement cycle, and we find the residual value on the diesel will nearly make up the difference at the time of purchase. The maintenance costs on both are nearly the same in our experience. Fuel usage has been lower on the diesels in our experience. So our decision is based on what works for us.

Got a 2021 this spring - been happy with it so far even though it's wrong brand for our fleet (Chevy vs. GMC) and colour (white vs. quicksilver). The 10 speed Allison is a step up. Saw that Alaskan package - seems speedy for a sticker and black wheels.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

GMC Driver said:


> Saw that Alaskan package - seems speedy for a sticker and black wheels.


Hey now, Black Wheels Matter...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Hey now, Black Wheels Matter...
> 
> View attachment 219412


I think i see a usb port....


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A Dodge…


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

dont plan on getting it before mid winter or early spring


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

gcbailey said:


> Getting ready to start pricing a new plow truck pretty much have it narrowed down but looking for some input. Current plow trucks are a '06 F-350 6.0 DRW and '04 3500 DRW Dmax (LB7), both regular cab. Probably going to retire the Ford, it's starting to get some 6.0 common issues and move the plow from it to the new truck.
> 
> Looking at ordering a 2022 Chevy 3500 regular cab SRW. Is the duramax worth an extra 10k? Also, anyone running the Alaskan package? It's not that much of a price increase. Anything else special to add to it? Our big thing is we plow a few places with pretty steep, long hills and the exhaust brake on the F-350 does come in handy for some icy situations but still I go back to 10k extra.


So here is what I would suggest. You can get plow prep with or without the Alaskan. Alaskan gets you black 18 inch wheels, spray bed liner, cab lights, plow prep and a big bear decal. You can save $900-1000 by getting plow prep, the bed liner and cab lights on their own if you don't want the bear and the black wheels.

If you are looking at the WT trim (or LT even), I would add the following "must haves" if it were mine. I'll list the RPO codes and prices as well.

- DWI power folding tow mirrors $720. Gets you auto dimming rear view as well.

- 9L7 Upfitter switches. A must for adding any accessories to be powered by the truck. Gets you 3-30 amp and 2-20 amp circuits to add accessories all operated by a 5 switch bank on the left lower dash.

- VYU plow prep (obviously) $150 on diesel, $300 on gas.

- K4B aux battery if you go with gas engine. $135.

- KHF dual alternators. $380. Up to you on this one, can be had on gas and diesel.

These would be at your discretion:

- KC9 dual power outlets 400w total. Gets a 120v outlet in the cab and one in the bed. $225.

- PQA WT Safety Package on the WT. $390. Gets you steering wheel audio controls and is the only way to get them on a WT. Also gets you front and rear park assist, blind zone and cross traffic alerts.

- Chrome bumpers. Can be had without the safety package, if you order PQA they are included.

- Standard 1 ton wheel on WT is steel, you can option to 18 inch aluminums for $350. Aluminum is standard on LT trim.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Newdude said:


> - PQA WT Safety Package on the WT. $390. Gets you steering wheel audio controls and is the only way to get them on a WT. Also gets you front and rear park assist, blind zone and cross traffic alerts.



*@gcbailey*
*Take note on this edit. I put the wrong package here.

Should have been option code RGE Safety Confidence Package, includes (UEU) Forward Collision Alert, (UHY) Automatic Emergency Braking, (UK3) Steering Wheel Audio Controls and (UDD) Driver Information Center. $390

Apparently editing a post times out on here after so much time so I made this reply to my list. *


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

_I wonder how "automatic emergency braking" would work with a plow on..._


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

So it looks like I'm 90% definitely going with a gasser.... Found out last week my powerchoke has a cracked head. 

The thing now is my dealer is in talks with the regional manager to see if they can get a regular cab SRW. I'm here saying that's it's already a sold truck so....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A 6.0 with a cracked head?

I'm stunned!


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A 6.0 with a cracked head?
> 
> I'm stunned!


Well... It made it 15 years without one. Better than most.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

My dealer heard back from the regional manager yesterday and they are able to get me in queue for a regular cab HD. Said currently looking at 6-8 weeks. So hopefully we won't get any snow until at least December!


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Local dealer here said plan on 4 month lead time. Might want to verify 6-8 weeks being realistic if you are counting on it being in your hands in that time frame.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Rat_Power_78 said:


> Local dealer here said plan on 4 month lead time. Might want to verify 6-8 weeks being realistic if you are counting on it being in your hands in that time frame.


That coming from the regional manager and not ordering anything that requires the "chip shortage" features.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

gcbailey said:


> That coming from the regional manager and not ordering anything that requires the "chip shortage" features.


Not sure what all is affected by that particular shortage but sounds like your info came from a higher up source than mine.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Rat_Power_78 said:


> Not sure what all is affected by that particular shortage but sounds like your info came from a higher up source than mine.


I was told main stuff affected by shortage is the HD camera, advanced trailering, mostly things related to "entertainment"


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Let's see.... last post on this from me was Sept 8th.... Got a call Friday that the truck has been shipped.... Almost forgot about ordering it!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A 6.0 with a cracked head?
> 
> I'm stunned!


You cracked your head a few times when you had one didn't you..!!?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Came across this, if can afford a new truck >


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Came across this, if can afford a new truck >


@Ajlawn1 if you fast forward on the video to 1:05 the guy has the opposite issue as you have with your truck. if I remember correctly, you want constant power so you can charge your phone (even when the truck is off)? Could be something to do with moving the fuse(s), opposite of what this guy is doing.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Plan for a wait time if you order, 20 weeks is common, might get better with Oshawa now producing


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> @Ajlawn1 if you fast forward on the video to 1:05 the guy has the opposite issue as you have with your truck. if I remember correctly, you want constant power so you can charge your phone (even when the truck is off)? Could be something to do with moving the fuse(s), opposite of what this guy is doing.


Yeah the cig lighter is the only thing that has pwr when the truck is off... I want the USB ports to charge when the truck is off or even the wireless pad... Just can't imagine any of these being live with the truck off would be an issue...


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

gcbailey said:


> Let's see.... last post on this from me was Sept 8th.... Got a call Friday that the truck has been shipped.... Almost forgot about ordering it!


So apparently being shipped on the 21st meant that it left the plant to sit in a lot with thousands of its other buddies for a few weeks.... Truck is "supposed" to be here today.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Just your weekly "Your truck is supposed to be here on the 14th" update, which seriously doubts to be so.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

gcbailey said:


> Just your weekly "Your truck is supposed to be here on the 14th" update, which seriously doubts to be so.


Did you order through Sears?


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Kmart apparently...


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

The seat belts are still on a container ship yet to dock------


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Trying to find the cat .......


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah the cig lighter is the only thing that has pwr when the truck is off... I want the USB ports to charge when the truck is off or even the wireless pad... Just can't imagine any of these being live with the truck off would be an issue...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 226125












Thanks Einstein! Pretty much what I said... So once the truck is running I'll unplug from there into a factory USB instead. Then I can still use the cigarette lighter to light my Marlboro Red's...

Oh wait another problem now, a cigarette lighter plug with no actual lighter, wtf...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> View attachment 226127
> 
> 
> Thanks Einstein! Pretty much what I said... So once the truck is running I'll unplug from there into a factory USB instead. Then I can still use the cigarette lighter to light my Marlboro Red's...
> ...


I got to figure you must be the type that complains that your computer USB does not keep working when you shut of your computer too?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I got to figure you must be the type that complains that your computer USB does not keep working when you shut of your computer too?


Totally different scenario... USB is used 99.99% for charging in a vehicle... I'm not plugging my flash drive into the truck to get stored info off of it...


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Mountain Bob said:


> The seat belts are still on a container ship yet to dock------


Those are still a thing?


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

The latest on my on-going now psuedo saga.... Because apparently you can't talk on the phone to anyone anymore due to the rona spreading through the phone lines....


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

gcbailey said:


> The latest on my on-going now psuedo saga.... Because apparently you can't talk on the phone to anyone anymore due to the rona spreading through the phone lines....


I think they should start giving you the option to just go and get it yourself. I had this same problem at the beginning of the pandemic.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Talked to my SwitchNGo sales rep, a "competitor" has 4 trucks that he is waiting on...same deal, ready to go but no idea when.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Ridiculous!!!!


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Well.... Finally had to pull the "Karen card" but apparently it gets results.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Finally got it all finished Thursday...... Finally.....


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Western1 said:


> Nice!


Mice?


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Mice?


I'm licensed to eradicate them....


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Uh o


----------

